# How many people does it take to change a ... ?



## Hooked (3/11/17)

How many people does it take to change a (lightbulb)?
*(Replace the word ‘lightbulb’ with mod, atty, coil etc.)*

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed.

14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently.

7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs

6 to argue over whether it's 'lightbulb' or 'light bulb'

2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is 'lamp'

15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that 'light bulb' is perfectly correct

19 to post that this page is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a light bulb page

11 to defend the posting to this page saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant here

36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty

5 People to post pics of their own light bulbs

7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs

4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's

13 to comment "Me too"

5 to post that they will no longer post, because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy

4 to say "Didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"

13 to say "Do a search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"

1 to bring politics into the discussion by adding that (insert politician of choice) isn't the brightest bulb.

4 more to get into personal attacks over their political views.

1 admin to ban the light bulb posters for inserting political discussion and close the thread.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## RichJB (3/11/17)

And 12 to cut&paste HIC's Notes on FA Light Bulb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (3/11/17)

Classic @Hooked
Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aasif cape vape (3/11/17)

This is so true!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

